# Kindle page reads not showing/stalled altogether - anyone else? (MERGED THREAD)



## JustWriting (Mar 5, 2013)

Pagereads appear to have stalled altogether for me this morning.

Anyone else seeing the same or is it just me?

And yes, I realise it's early but by now (here in the UK) I'm usually at 10000+

To clarify: I'm talking about *zero* pagereads today. Anyone had *any* pagereads today (Sunday) yet?


----------



## Soren (Oct 20, 2016)

Same, something's off. Actually sales, reads, and consequently rank have been at a strange decline over the past couple of days.

Edit: zero pagereads as well


----------



## Wunder (Sep 2, 2017)

Same. I’m so glad you guys posted this because I was starting to get worried


----------



## Soren (Oct 20, 2016)

A Facebook group I'm in has a bunch of authors panicking as well. Seems to be going on for several people, and the current hypothesis is that there's simply a massive delay in reporting sales and reads. That might explain why numbers have tanked for me the past few days, and why a lot of us are still at zero after reset.


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

Thank you so much for this!!! I'm sitting here wondering what on earth is going on! It wasn't making any sense. E-book sales are fine, but page reads for today are zero (I'm in the UK too), and for yesterday, they are about 15k less than normal...

I really hope its just a technical issue....


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Obvious system glitch. I am affected too. Panic not. It will get fixed.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes!I should have had a few thousand by now and instead it is big fat 0! Obviously some kind of glitch.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I hadn't even noticed, but yes, big fat zero so far.


----------



## RandomThings (Oct 21, 2016)

Aye, clearly an Amazon issue. I checked this morning, as I do every morning, and saw a disturbing 139 page reads for yesterday. A rather large reduction from every other day with sales being normal and no cliff edges in sight.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

A couple of hundred pages came through in the last five minutes ... seems like it's back up.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I've noticed it too. Huge drop in reads today, and as the day cycles to the new one, the usual immediate reads are missing.

So, almost the beginning of August.

Whats the bet KU4 is rolling out?


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Another data point. Zero page reads for me.  Didn't someone mention that August was when they redid Kindle Unlimited previously? Are we about to see KU 4.0?


----------



## removed (Mar 3, 2018)

My page reads for Saturday have gone up twice. Still at an unusual zero for Sunday though.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Yup. A big fat zero here too. Usually on at least a few hundred or more by now.

Yesterday's sales were virtually nothing too, which is weird cos I was on track (well, still am) for a record month for me, yet yesterday, and especially today, everything's ground to a halt.

I well imagine, as others are saying, that something's being fiddled with behind the scenes.


----------



## Hollidae (Jul 10, 2018)

A zero for page reads here too. Yesterday was also weird for a Saturday for me, but I thought maybe it was just a slow day. That happens. But good to know it's a widespread issue. Wonder how long it'll take to fix it.....


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Yesterday saw a huge drop in KU reads for me, and it appears I'm not the only one. 1 hour into today (US Hawaii time) and zero reads showing.

Since KU usually gets updated beginning of August, I'm assuming KUv4 is in the process of rolling out.

Anyone seen anything announced yet? Anyone know what is changing?


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

My page read yesterday was a little on the low side but not so low I would immediately say 'That's wrong.' I think about 200 pages just went onto Saturday's tally within the last half hour! Nothing for today yet, however!


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## GeneDoucette (Oct 14, 2014)

I can only report sales, but I had a weirdly high number of sales on Friday followed by a desert of inactivity on Saturday. The two days averaged to be about right for two days' worth of sales, but it was odd. However, I see that kind of odd every now and then and assume someone in Amazon is whacking the side of a server with a rubber hammer.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Zero. Yesterday saw a major fall off, but I figured it was because the sun came out on the US east coast for the first time in a couple of weeks. I had about $20 credited to yesterday after midnight, but no page reads today.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Plenty of sales but zero page reads here.


----------



## Taking my troll a$$ outta here (Apr 8, 2013)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.
Many formally active members now participate in discussions https://writersanctum.com/.
Since board ownership changed hands, the email address I used to sign up has been spammed with fishing emails and scummy advertisements. In addition, the forum is now packed with equally offensive ads within every thread. This place has become a sleezy spam trap. It is no longer a safe community.


----------



## Colin (Aug 6, 2011)

Update: 10,000+ page reads have just appeared.


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

Mine are still trickling in for Saturday, but nothing for today so far.


----------



## Hollidae (Jul 10, 2018)

I'm getting a couple hundred every now and then trickling in for Saturday. Sales are coming in too. But nothing for today still.


----------



## PG Allison (Oct 7, 2015)

I have zero reads showing today.  After a month showing 5K or better reads, the last few days have dropped to 3K and then 2K, consistent with what the OP has stated.


----------



## HeyImBen (Mar 7, 2013)

Zero page reads for me, however payments arrived in my bank account. Also reads trickling in from Saturday.


----------



## PG Allison (Oct 7, 2015)

I have zero page reads showing for today.  There's another post here suggesting KU4 may be happening.


----------



## TheWriter (Oct 1, 2014)

I had a dive happen yesterday also and zero today.


----------



## Harmon Cooper (Jun 21, 2016)

Same. Zero today. Must be an upgrade in the works.


----------



## SpawnOfStark (Jul 25, 2018)

I had a good day for reads yesterday but absolutely nothing showing up today.  Thought it was weird as the weekends are usually my best days.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

merged a couple similar threads -- sorry for any confusion


----------



## Longtime Lurker (Sep 14, 2016)

A dive yesterday and zero today. I thought it was just me.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Woohoo! I woke up to a big fat 0 pages read. It just updated and now I have 8.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

brkingsolver said:


> Zero. Yesterday saw a major fall off, but I figured it was because the sun came out on the US east coast for the first time in a couple of weeks. I had about $20 credited to yesterday after midnight, but no page reads today.


Another 2K reads have been added to yesterday. Today still zero, though sales are coming through.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

I have 61 pages read for today. Hooray! Drinks are on me.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm just starting to see a slow trickle of reads coming in for today (a few hundred so far). It was zero when I first checked an hour and a half ago.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

When I woke up this morning I had about 800 more page reads for Saturday than when I went to bed, but I have 0 for Sunday.


----------



## Used To Be BH (Sep 29, 2016)

Since people are seeing quick rushes of pages now for yesterday or today, the problem almost certainly was a glitch, and now it's normalizing. It will probably take a while for everyone's count to return to normal.


----------



## DrewMcGunn (Jul 6, 2017)

Count me in the legion of those sitting at zero this fine Sunday morning.


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## BrunoMiller (May 10, 2018)

Same here. Slow yesterday, nothing today.


----------



## ErikCarter (Jul 10, 2018)

I was at zero today too, but a little over a hundred just popped in. 

My sales and KU reads plummeted the last few days, until sales (more than usual) suddenly started coming in last night. It was bizarre. But yesterday's page reads were about a 1,000 short before I went to bed. This morning, over a thousand new page reads had appeared on Saturday's total.

Glad to know that there's something going on ... and I'm not just crazy. LOL


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Bill Hiatt said:


> the problem almost certainly was a glitch, and now it's normalizing.


No, this is not a glitch. While I'm also getting a trickle now, this is a decimal point to what should be there this time of the US day.

Something definite is going on.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Saturday's page reads have now outstripped Friday's, and I have a whole TEN showing for today,lol.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

TimothyEllis said:


> No, this is not a glitch. While I'm also getting a trickle now, this is a decimal point to what should be there this time of the US day.
> 
> Something definite is going on.


Which means there's a reporting glitch and it will correct itself. This is hardly the first time something similar has happened. Things will correct. They always do.


----------



## josielitton (Jul 21, 2014)

A grand total of 4 just popped up, still nothing on sales. Yesterday was also down. Hope this gets straightened out soon. On top of everything else, it just makes AMS all the harder.

Edited to add that a bunch more reads just showed up for yesterday.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

I just got another 240 page reads for Saturday. Maybe there's an issue with the way the system is reading the date in the magical world of Zon?


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Another 2K showed up for yesterday, and 148 for today. Back to picking out upholstery for the yacht.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

brkingsolver said:


> Another 2K showed up for yesterday, and 148 for today. Back to picking out upholstery for the yacht.


I'm at which icecream level.


----------



## Hollidae (Jul 10, 2018)

Since I woke up this morning, 600 more page reads appeared for yesterday. Nothing for today though still... usually on Sunday, I'm pushing 3k reads by this time.

Eta: Make that 5 reads showing for today.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I would suggest everyone ignore it and go about their day (I'm about to hit the pool and swim 110 laps while reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows between sets). It will catch up when it catches up. The thing is, it WILL catch up. This has happened multiple times before and always straightens out.


----------



## Anarchist (Apr 22, 2015)

Mark Dawson said:


> Panic not. It will get fixed.





Amanda M. Lee said:


> I would suggest everyone ignore it and go about their day (I'm about to hit the pool and swim 110 laps while reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows between sets). It will catch up when it catches up. The thing is, it WILL catch up. This has happened multiple times before and always straightens out.


Seriously.

There are better ways to spend a Sunday (like binge watching _The Americans_).


----------



## 67499 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I would suggest everyone ignore it and go about their day (I'm about to hit the pool and swim 110 laps while reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows between sets). It will catch up when it catches up.


When Amanda speaks, I listen. But I am puzzled - in another thread, you told us you mow your ten acre lawn and repair 17 cars between writing bursts. Now you add 110 laps and Harry P?


----------



## Arches (Jan 3, 2016)

Amanda M. Lee said:


> I would suggest everyone ignore it and go about their day (I'm about to hit the pool and swim 110 laps while reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows between sets). It will catch up when it catches up. The thing is, it WILL catch up. This has happened multiple times before and always straightens out.


I can't ignore this. I need that regular hit of adrenaline I get from freaking out about the latest problem with self-publishing.


----------



## Can neither confirm nor deny that I am W.R. Ginge (Oct 12, 2014)

Arches said:


> I can't ignore this. I need that regular hit of adrenaline I get from freaking out about the latest problem with self-publishing.


 

Exactly. Nothing like a good panic in the morning to kickstart the old heart!


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

Reads still about 60% down from normal at this time of day. Yesterday KENP still rising in tiny increments.


----------



## SuzyQ (Jun 22, 2017)

I literally came here just to check what you guys were saying about this. My sales are verrry consistent the past few days (kind of a flat line, which is weird considering its a weekend!) My reads are a different matter altogether. Down about 20% from Friday to Saturday (NOT the norm) and down about 70% from yesterday to today. That is DEFINITELY not normal. Sunday is always my best day, which usually leaks into a nice and juicy Monday. I am praying this is not KU 4.0 (we are up to 4 now right?)

Biting nails and eyeing wide.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

A notice on our KDP dash acknowledging a delay in reporting would be nice. Otherwise, we're left to imagine the worst.


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

In the last hour we've had more (expected) reads come through ... we seem to not be affected by this ... maybe it's selective?


----------



## Rod Little (Jun 18, 2017)

Sunday I usually get a big uptick (double or triple sales), but today I 'm seeing a 70% drop in normal sales and page reads. Unusual.


----------



## Confused Fairywren (Jun 1, 2018)

I also saw a 66%-ish drop in page reads for Sunday. I thought it was the dreaded 60-day cliff or whatever (this is my first book so I'm not sure what this usually looks like for people), but now I'm not sure.

Are the 30-day, 60-day cliffs, etc. usually a gradual drop in sales and reads or an actual, er... cliff?


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

I think they've finished tinkering with whatever they were tinkering with.

My reads limped up to about a third where they usually are, but my actual book sales seemed unaffected.

All very bizarre. Let's see what today brings! It's all a big adventure this self-publishing lark, ain't it?


----------



## Darren Writes (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi guys. I just checked and saw there's no page reads showing for today (there's always is quite a few by now), and my page reads for yesterday is a LOT lower than normal. Almost as if at a certain time they stopped being registered.

Is any one else seeing this?

For context, I get consistent page reads, I've a good number of books and regular readers. I know by the time I do my daily check there are a number of pages read, but today there's not one page read. That's not possible based on my history, unless something's broken.

I've messaged KDP, but was wondering if anyone else is having the same issue.


----------



## Emily Kimelman (Apr 29, 2011)

Same here. I had a Bookbub on Thursday and my page reads yesterday were half what they were before the B.B. and I have 0 on today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Blake (Nov 24, 2015)

There's another thread about this. It looks like it's been going on for a couple of days now. Hopefully it's just a glitch.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes. Yesterday started at 0 too; the amount started to increase about noon but I ended up with only about a half of my usual tally. Today, 0 again.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Well, today, for me, has brought another big fat O.   Yesterday's reads limped up to about half of what they should be


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

AmesburyArcher said:


> Well, today, for me, has brought another big fat O.  Yesterday's reads limped up to about half of what they should be


Mine's the same, but yesterday's numbers are still rising, so I'm hopeful everything will catch up to where it should be eventually.


----------



## josielitton (Jul 21, 2014)

Yesterday is still off by at least a third and today is once again 0. I hope they get this fixed soon or at least acknowledge that they're working on it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, folks--

I've merged a couple similar threads.  Sorry for any confusion.

Betsy


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

josielitton said:


> Yesterday is still off by at least a third and today is once again 0. I hope they get this fixed soon or at least acknowledge that they're working on it!


Yup - would be great if they did acknowledge it. It is in its third day now...


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Yesterday's tally: 3/5 of the monthly average and 7K less than Saturday's low figure. This morning 0. Considering that this month already registered as my third-best month ever, this is definitely a letdown.


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

It would be good to know what percentage of people this was affecting - how many authors out there haven't had any significant change in page reads?


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

I hate one sale from Saturday click onto my dashboard this morning (Monday) when it had been reading zero. I'm hoping that both sales and KU reads will dribble back in.


----------



## SpawnOfStark (Jul 25, 2018)

My sales seem to be updating fine but my reads have a huge delay.  I'm still (I assume) missing a load from yesterday, and I've not had any register so far today.  I know I'm getting them, though, as my books are increasing in the ranks.  Would it hurt Amazon to add a simple notice to the KDP backend?


----------



## CassieL (Aug 29, 2013)

My sales are fine, but yesterday's page reads were a definite dip. I only have romance novels in KU so I usually see a spike in page reads over the weekend, but yesterday was lower than the rest of the week for me. This was also mentioned in Author Support Network yesterday so I think it's been pretty widespread. I figure it will either resolve in a few days or it won't. If it doesn't then that factors into business decisions moving forward. If it does, then yay. In the meantime, time to walk the dog and get started on a new project.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

As usual, it's Amazon's lack of communication about the situation that bugs the heck out of me. It's unprofessional on their part.


----------



## ThrillerWriter (Aug 19, 2012)

Page reads still updating from Saturday--got another 2,000 this morning. Low yesterday and 0 for Monday so far.


----------



## hopecartercan (Jun 19, 2015)

I just woke up this morning to check my numbers for the day. I'm at zero for page reads. Normally I would be at a couple of thousand by now.


----------



## grimshawl (Mar 5, 2018)

was freaking out until I saw this. I too have zero pages coming in and overall low sales. Argh! Why cant Amazon learn to communicate!


----------



## KL_Phelps (Nov 7, 2013)

would just be nice if Amazon would at least send a short note saying they are aware and working to correct instead of leaving us in the dark. I've no doubt it will be corrected, but I know plenty of people are freaking out


----------



## VanessaC (Jan 14, 2017)

Zero page reads here, too - that said, I don't think I even count as a prawn yet (not sure what comes before a prawn?) so it may be completely accurate in my case.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

My tally for yesterday has been slowly creeping up today; it is now on the lower side of 'normal.' Still nothing listed for today, however.


----------



## Ollie07 (Sep 17, 2015)

In the past when this has happened, Zon has put a banner up on the reporting page saying something along the lines of "We are currently experiencing reporting delays and your sales/ pages read data may not reflect the latest sales".

Something like this may appear eventually but also seems subject to the delay!


----------



## TonyU (Dec 14, 2014)

My page reads were in the toilet yesterday but updated overnight and look normal enough for a Sunday. I have 0 today so add me to the "things are wonky" list.


----------



## Trioxin 245 (Dec 29, 2017)

Yesterdays are still trickling in. Today I have 0 page reads.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Yesterday my page reads for the day started trickling in around 9am (Eastern). It's past 11am here now and I'm still showing none. Also by that time (9am) yesterday I'd gotten pretty close to my full total for Saturday, whereas I'm still seeing quite a bit more Sunday reads coming in (and it's still lower than I'd have expected). Based on that, my impression is that the delay is lengthening rather than things catching up.


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Megan Crewe said:


> Yesterday my page reads for the day started trickling in around 9am (Eastern). It's past 11am here now and I'm still showing none. Also by that time (9am) yesterday I'd gotten pretty close to my full total for Saturday, whereas I'm still seeing quite a bit more Sunday reads coming in (and it's still lower than I'd have expected). Based on that, my impression is that the delay is lengthening rather than things catching up.


I would agree. I started getting page reads by lunchtime (UK) yesterday, but here we are three hours later than that and I'm still showing a big fat zero for today. Sunday's numbers are almost at normal levels, however.


----------



## Hollidae (Jul 10, 2018)

Because I don't like that Amazon won't at least tell us they're aware of the problem, I emailed them and this is the response I got:



> Thank you for bringing this to our attention.
> 
> I'm sorry for the trouble you had with your Kindle Edition Normalized Pages Read reporting incorrectly. Our technical team is aware of this problem and we're working toward a resolution as soon as possible.
> 
> Thank you for your patience while we fix this problem.


So at least we actually KNOW they're working on it. Until they fix it though, I'm going to have to push back a planned re-release. Sigh.


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

That's not the response I got from them.



> I'm sorry for any frustration this issue has caused.
> 
> We'll need a little time to look into this issue. I've reached out to our technical team to investigate this issue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

Hollidae said:


> So at least we actually KNOW they're working on it. Until they fix it though, I'm going to have to push back a planned re-release. Sigh.


Yeah, I wouldn't release in this environment. I'm even thinking about pausing AMS.

A few page reads showed up in the past half-hour for today. I hope it doesn't mean yesterday's numbers are caught up as they're still about 25% down from normal.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

Great! From the replies above it seems some folks at Amazon say there's a problem and others don't know about it. Oh dear...
Anyway, had a whole 21 reads show up for today, at last. If yesterday's count is final now, it's within normal range for me but a bit lower than I'd expect for a Sunday...


----------



## My_Txxxx_a$$_Left_Too (Feb 13, 2014)

Content removed due to TOS Change of 2018. I do not agree to the terms.


----------



## Hollidae (Jul 10, 2018)

AmesburyArcher said:


> Great! From the replies above it seems some folks at Amazon say there's a problem and others don't know about it. Oh dear...
> Anyway, had a whole 21 reads show up for today, at last. If yesterday's count is final now, it's within normal range for me but a bit lower than I'd expect for a Sunday...


Neither Saturday nor Sunday are in normal range for me so I'm guessing it's still updating for some folk. Especially for yesterday, but I'm content to wait until they work it out. Hopefully by the end of the week.


----------



## Scrapper78 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'll chime in. It's been a weird weekend. I'm out of KU so this is all raw sales patterns.

Friday was terrible, Saturday sales were decent, Sunday was utter crap, nothing today by 1245 EST.

July has been otherwise very strong, so this annoys. I'm pretty sure a whole bunch of sales will magically appear either as one big dump later today or tomorrow or be quietly back-filled to the correct dates in the wee hours of the morning. As usual, Amazon is the exact opposite of helpful, but I can't even get mad about it anymore. Getting mad about how poorly amazon treats its suppliers is like screaming at the sun for rising in the east.

Edit: So I go to check my AMS ad to see if that's wonky, too. I can get to the dash but trying to open the ad itself leads to a blank white page.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

Scrapper78 said:


> Edit: So I go to check my AMS ad to see if that's wonky, too. I can get to the dash but trying to open the ad itself leads to a blank white page.


That often happens. If you refresh the page it usually loads properly.


----------



## Trioxin 245 (Dec 29, 2017)

I am not trying to start a speculation thread but I caught something from yesterdays numbers that has me scratching my head. I have a series of "shorts" that I had written a year ago to get my feet wet in self publishing. They have not had any sales or reads for a long time. But yesterday a lot of them suddenly had pages reads. I looked up last years date and I had the exact same page reads/sales for a number of  those titles. Seems very odd. More than likely a coincidence , but thought i would share in case anyone else sees the same pattern.


----------



## Caimh (May 8, 2016)

Dpock said:


> That often happens. If you refresh the page it usually loads properly.


Actually, I just got a brand new dash on AMS UK today - I haven't logged in since last Monday though. It could be possible that the new dash is being rolled out on both sides of the Atlantic and that 'might' have something to do with it. The new dash is very snazzy btw - loads of graphs over time showing various metrics. The core reported facts haven't change but the presentation is a massive improvement.


----------



## anniejocoby (Aug 11, 2013)

Oh, thank Gawd! My page reads this morning and sales were enough to cause me to panic - zero page reads as of 7 AM PST. Then I realized that yesterday morning, I had VERY low page reads in the morning - only 1,000 - but the end of yesterday, everything seemed to have caught up, and I ended up with a normal sales day. Let's hope that the same thing happens today.


----------



## Scrapper78 (Jun 11, 2017)

Dpock said:


> That often happens. If you refresh the page it usually loads properly.


Four refreshes, nothing. Exited, cleared cache, and it loaded. Then it crashed. Exit again, reload page, Working now. Gotta love it.


----------



## Not any more (Mar 19, 2012)

Between the time I got up this morning and noon, revenues for yesterday increased 23%. Page reads up, and sales up. Today isn't worth looking at. I guess I'll find out in the morning how today went.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

Yesterday's total KENP is now holding and today's is rising quickly.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

Caimh said:


> Actually, I just got a brand new dash on AMS UK today - I haven't logged in since last Monday though. It could be possible that the new dash is being rolled out on both sides of the Atlantic and that 'might' have something to do with it. The new dash is very snazzy btw - loads of graphs over time showing various metrics. The core reported facts haven't change but the presentation is a massive improvement.


Just AMS? Not the whole KDP dashboard? This is probably the issue. Seems like any time they do something new, it causes problems.


----------



## Bookread (Mar 8, 2016)

Book sales seem normal to me, but then again, I'm wide and not in KU.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

Dpock said:


> Yesterday's total KENP is now holding and today's is rising quickly.


I was mistaken. Sunday is still climbing and today's numbers are running at 50%/ Rank is holding, sales are normal.


----------



## Gaylord Fancypants (Jun 15, 2018)

I still haven't seen much action today or yesterday, and I now have the warning on my reports page: Kindle Edition Normalized Pages Read updates are currently delayed, and may not reflect the most up-to-date values. We are working on resolving this issue.


----------



## Hope (Nov 28, 2014)

I also just got the message:Kindle Edition Normalized Pages Read updates are currently delayed, and may not reflect the most up-to-date values. We are working on resolving this issue. 

Makes you wonder if they just figured it out.


----------



## AmesburyArcher (Jan 16, 2017)

I have also had the notice appear on my dashboard that says the figures may be delayed!


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

It looks like things are moving in the right direction now! I appear to have around 80-90% of yesterday's page reads (based on numbers from the week previous) and around 2/3 what I'd expect to have at this time in the morning, as of 8am Eastern time. Much better than the zero I woke up to yesterday and the day before!


----------



## PearlEarringLady (Feb 28, 2014)

Megan Crewe said:


> It looks like things are moving in the right direction now! I appear to have around 80-90% of yesterday's page reads (based on numbers from the week previous) and around 2/3 what I'd expect to have at this time in the morning, as of 8am Eastern time. Much better than the zero I woke up to yesterday and the day before!


I'm about 80-90% of yesterday's expected numbers, too, but today's is still only about 15-20% of normal. And the number for Sunday is STILL creeping up!


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

At least the problem has been acknowledged.

Kindle Edition Normalized Pages Read updates are currently delayed, and may not reflect the most up-to-date values. We are working on resolving this issue.


----------



## Gaylord Fancypants (Jun 15, 2018)

Just had a huge burst of pages appear for yesterday, but today's count is still near zero.


----------



## JDMatheny (May 7, 2017)

I don't suppose anybody is experiencing problems with pre-orders showing up? I'm a plankton that put up a first in series a few days ago and crafted some facebook ads. After three test ads and 45 clicks I had one pre-order. I would be over-joyed to find out it's an Amazon problem and not a horrible conversion rate due to terrible blurbinous.


----------



## Lark Watson (Feb 2, 2017)

I had page reads show up this morning....and have all disappeared. 

This is going really well, Amazon.


----------



## CasperValentine (Mar 14, 2018)

JDMatheny said:


> I don't suppose anybody is experiencing problems with pre-orders showing up? I'm a plankton that put up a first in series a few days ago and crafted some facebook ads. After three test ads and 45 clicks I had one pre-order. I would be over-joyed to find out it's an Amazon problem and not a horrible conversion rate due to terrible blurbinous.


I think all reporting might be out of whack not just page reads. I started a few new AMS ads about 4 days ago and I have more sales showing up there then on my sales dashboard.


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

I no longer have the message stating that they are working on resolving the issue, but I'm still missing about 30% page reads for the days affected.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

My reads appear to be back to normal, including today's. (I actually ended up having my best day all month for page reads on Sunday, so if that's a too-low number, I'd be amazed.  ) 

If I did feel I was still missing data, now that the message is gone, I'd probably contact KDP to inquire.


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

Mine seems to be ticking along nicely now, and page reads and sales seem to be back where they should be.

I do believe reports of the sky falling may have been greatly exaggerated.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot (Apr 10, 2014)

Gareth K Pengelly said:


> I do believe reports of the sky falling may have been greatly exaggerated.


This time. 

(Everything appears to be normal here, too.)


----------



## Patrick-Stew (Jun 10, 2018)

Megan Crewe said:


> My reads appear to be back to normal, including today's. (I actually ended up having my best day all month for page reads on Sunday, so if that's a too-low number, I'd be amazed.  )
> 
> If I did feel I was still missing data, now that the message is gone, I'd probably contact KDP to inquire.


I already emailed them once a few days back. They said they'll let me know by Thursday so hopefully that means I'll hear something tomorrow


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

My pre-orders are moving along, but only in the UK. (Not unusual for me, I've been earning from from Amazon.co.uk than Amazon.com for some time now.)


----------



## MissingAlaska (Apr 28, 2014)

Something wonky is still going on.  My rank and sales are definitely not aligning.  I've had multiple sales on a single book show up on the dashboard within a few hours of each other, but continue to see drops in rank (yesterday and today). It's a bit irritating considering that I'm playing with ads at the moment.


----------



## CasperValentine (Mar 14, 2018)

MissingAlaska said:


> Something wonky is still going on. My rank and sales are definitely not aligning. I've had multiple sales on a single book show up on the dashboard within a few hours of each other, but continue to see drops in rank (yesterday and today). It's a bit irritating considering that I'm playing with ads at the moment.


Yes, right now it seems impossible to tell what's going on with sales. I also started some new ads and they are showing a decent amount of sales already. However, the dashboard is showing a much lower number. Going by the dashboard sales have been lower than normal over the past few days but going by the AMS ads it appears sales have been higher than normal. I feel your irritation.


----------



## Dpock (Oct 31, 2016)

MissingAlaska said:


> Something wonky is still going on.


I hope so. It might explain why today's sales are failing to excite me. Monday and Tuesday sales were great. Reads are still on the low side but seem to be catching up.


----------



## Hollidae (Jul 10, 2018)

MissingAlaska said:


> Something wonky is still going on. My rank and sales are definitely not aligning. I've had multiple sales on a single book show up on the dashboard within a few hours of each other, but continue to see drops in rank (yesterday and today). It's a bit irritating considering that I'm playing with ads at the moment.


I definitely agree. That said, I got a follow up to my inquiry that I sent KDP when all this first started and they said everything should be good now and all my reads up to date (I still think I'm missing about a thousand from Saturday but oh well), but in the future it can take 24 to 48 hours for everything to be accurately reflected.


----------



## removed (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone else seeing pages grind to a halt again? 

Mine picked up after the weekend debacle, although much lower than usual (roughly half of my daily average). Since last night, I've been stuck at double-digit pages, which seems odd. At least, I'd like to think my books didn't tank overnight.


----------



## Megan Crewe (Oct 8, 2015)

Mine still appear to be normal and to have caught up to normal for the days definitely affected. I'm at about half what I'd expect for today, which is usual for early afternoon.

The last two weeks, so people can see how normal I mean by "normal" (you wouldn't have any clue anything happened early this week looking at this):


----------

